# getting p's to eat quicker



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have tried this over the last few weeks and have even been feeding my p's more than every other day which was how i was feeding them.
here goes

i have noticed whilst keeping p's for a few years that they often dont attack the food straight way.
one of my observations was i was adding enough food for all of them so they could basicaly get it when they wanted to and usually left it for 5-20 mins before eating.
what i did was only put enough food for 3 of them instead of 4 (this would not work in my opinion with less than 4) sometimes only enough for 2 and after a few days a pattern emerged.
first my piraya started to go for the food again as it hit the bottom them my new red and then either of my other reds.
as i was feeding them everyday again i knew the one who missed out would usually get in the next day.
i have tried this for a couple of weeks now and every time food is gone within 2 minutes no more waiting for them to eat and they eat even if i am still adding the food whilst looking over the open tank they never did this before.
now its just a free for all and they all jump in but still its usually the piraya who gets first meal.
in my experience once one goes for the food all the others will then go for the food.
so really i have just conditioned them to eat asap or they miss out and i may even feed them every day for a while then go back to enough for them all and every other day to see if this food aggression still carries on.
try it and see and i will keep you posted.
i dont know whether this should be moved to feeding as its more of a aggression/piranha thing but move it if you wish

dixon


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Congrats on your experiment. Isn't science cool.

GIR


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

NICE!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> in my experience once one goes for the food all the others will then go for the food.


 Hmmm.. mine does that naturaly. (not to downplay your experiement) But usually my Ps would just chill.. but after one tries to go for a snack, the rest turn to the spot where the action is, next thing you know the whole shoal is chasing that 1 feeder. I noticed that it also applies to when my Ps sense a weakling. One will punk on the weak while the others observe.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > in my experience once one goes for the food all the others will then go for the food.
> ...


 thats what i also meant even without doing anything different all my p's have always been the same once one goes for the food they all will its just sometimes it took an age.
this is what it was all about making them eat as soon as the food goes in the water and amounts that make them leave no waste to scoop out.
i also upped my my water change amount by 5-10% due to giving them more too eat so every week i do 30-35% instead of 25%.

dixon


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I also concur!

I put some food in the tank, and after a few mins. one P's goes for the food and the other two say "look man he's got food!!!" (by that i dont actually mean they really talk!!!!!). and then they all chase after the food.

Its it, like me, mad!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sounds like a good experiment.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I love when my Caribas fight for food (i feed them every other day), the real feeding frenzi...







!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is good now not waiting for my reds to eat and i will keep doing it this way until the end of the week then i will revert back to every other day feeding with enough for all.
i will keep you all posted as to what happens when i do.
thanks for all the input and taking the time to read my usual long posts.
dixon


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

This is a perfect example of wht this website is good!

Info is shared and we all learn kiddies!!!


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i add 4-5 feeders for my 3 p's only 1 goes in for the kill the other 2 eat what ever falls from his mouth, hopefuly with this info i can get the other 2 to quit being p*ssy's


----------

